# 2011 Sargent Crab Trap Inshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy

Due to the sucess of all of our offshore tournaments, we have been asked to put on a inshore tournament out of the Crab Trap Bar and Grill on Caney Creek in Sargent,Texas.

2011 Crab Trap Inshore Fishing Tournament
Crab Trap Bar and Grill on Caney Creek
Sargent, Texas

May 20, 2011 Registration/Captains meeting 
May 21, 2011 Fishing Day

Fishing is open to boat and land angler teams

Entry fee- $100 per team- Pays 1st,2nd and 3rd place (Stringer of 3 Trout and 1 Redfish)

Optional Calcutta- $200 per team- Pays 1st,2nd and 3rd place (Stringer of 3 Trout and 1 Redfish)

Side pots -$20 each for: Pays 1st,2nd and 3rd place
Redfish with most spots 
Heaviest Redfish
Heaviest Trout
Heaviest Flounder
Heaviest Other( No stingrays, mantarays or bull reds) 
Lady Angler Pot

Anyone wanting a tournament brochure mailed to them, please send pm with mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy

Took a stack of brochures to the Crab Trap in Sargent this past Monday. If anybody is down that way and wants to fish the tournament, stop by and pick one up. We have separated the bank and boat fisherman divisions also. You can also send me a PM and I will send you a brochure. Make sure to send your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy

For clarification, there is a typo on the brochure where the teams can enter side pots. There is a typo on there where it states, Must designate only 1 divison per team". That was left on the brochure by mistake and was part of the original format we had with the land and boat divisons combined together. They are separate now.

Each team can enter one or all side pots.

Having ALOT of interest in this tournament, sending brochures out today to those who sent us thier mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy

Tournament time is getting closer


----------



## whos your daddy

*Brochures*

In th next day or two, we will have downloadable tournament entry forms on www.matagordabay.com . Go to the upcoming tournaments section.

Or send us your email address and we will email one to you.

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy

Downloadable entry forms are now on www.matagordabay.com

Scroll down to 2011 Tournaments and then find the 2011 Crab Trap Inshore Tournament


----------



## whos your daddy

1 week away, lets fish !


----------



## whos your daddy

Days away now.


----------



## whos your daddy

See everyone there tomorrow night. Good luck!


----------



## txhellraiser

Just paid my entry fee. 

Sent from my EVO


----------

